#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-06
<zacck> anybody here
<zacck> ebel: hey
<ebel> hiya
<ebel> hello zacck how are you?
<zacck> am good you guys havent eve registered the loco team in the loco page
<zacck> ?
<ebel> Ah :)
<ebel> Well I suppose.
<ebel> I'm actually not from Kenya. I'm in Ireland.
<ebel> I was in kenya a few times, so I hang out here.
<ebel> Do you know kensta?
<ebel> he's sometimes on this irc channel and is interested in setting up a loco
<zacck> no
<zacck> i wanted to set up the loco afew days ago
<zacck> but post poned it bit busy coz of exams
<ebel> :)
<ebel> Well there's nothing offical you need to do
<zacck> yeah couldnt find the create page
<zacck> lol
<ebel> Well you don't need to create a loco first. And it's the loco council that creates them
<ebel> The important thing is to run events.
<zacck> i see
<ebel> A LoCo is a Local Communit
<zacck> i can do that
<ebel> *Community
<zacck> (run events)
<ebel> So you should try to build a community
<zacck> i see
<ebel> a community of people in your area interested in ubuntu
<zacck> yeah i have a number
<zacck> like 50 or so
<zacck> my campus alone
<ebel> Cool! :)
<zacck> i can look in other universities and what not
<ebel> Cool!
<ebel> Running events can be very easy.
<zacck> the page only has 37 active members
<zacck> running events = easiest
<zacck> just call a codathon
<ebel> Here in Ireland we have a monthly "Ubuntu Hour" where we meet up in a local pub and hang out
<ebel> that's an option
<ebel> you can have a release party for the last release that was out
<zacck> yeah
<ebel> Try to tell as many people about it as possible. facebook/twitter/local newspapers/etc.
<zacck> or the next release when it comes out
<ebel> you can get offical CDs when the release comes out if you are a LoCo
<zacck> yeah ill do that after the papers see if i can have an event in late january
<zacck> nice
<ebel> well once you become an 'approved loco', which is where you show to the loco council that you do stuff regularly
<zacck> ok
<zacck> i see
<ebel> which is cool. :)
<zacck> lemme get some snacks
<ebel> They are sending out some professionally printed banners for locos now
<ebel> You should try to build your local community
<ebel> Each community is different and will have different ways to communicate and work
<ebel> IRC could be one, mailing lists, or face to face meetups
<ebel> So try to use what works for you
<ebel> if you want to be an approved loco then you'll need evidence that you do things. Emails to a mailing list, photos of past events, etc. help with this
<zacck> it can happen with the right amount of work
<zacck> hey later
<kensta87> hi ebel
<ebel> hiya kensta87
<ebel> kensta87: there was someone else here zacck who wants to get more involved
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> is he/she here
<kensta87> ebel:was he near
<ebel> yeah in NRB I think
<ebel> in university i think
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> thats cool
<kensta87> atleats the room will be more active
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> you just missed them by like 5 minutes
<kensta87> wow
<kensta87> what a miss
<kensta87> was busy reading and doing some research
<ebel> No worries :)
<kensta87> ok]
<kensta87> wow
<kensta87> what a long day its is
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-07
<kensta87> hi ebelire
<ebel> helllo
<ebel> how are you?
<kensta87> me am doing great
<kensta87> hi hailer
<kensta87> ebel meet hailer
<ebel> Hiya!
<hailer> Hi People
<hailer> hi kensta87
<kensta87> hi
<ebel> hailer: you know kensta87 already?
<hailer> hehe, yeah
<kensta87> ebel ,hailer is an IT expert just like you and me ... kindly introduce yourself hailer
<kensta87> ooh
<kensta87> yep
<hailer> The names Sam Hailer. Am a system admin/support engineer with cellulant group
<kensta87> yes
<kensta87> ebel
<kensta87> now you
<hailer> hehe round robin style..
<kensta87> welcome to ubuntu-ke loco team irc channel
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> I'm Rory McCann. I live in Dublin, Ireland, but been to Kenya a few times. Hence why I'm here.
<ebel> I'm the point of contact for the ubuntu-ie loco and I work as a web developer with python/linux/ubuntu
<kensta87> names kensta87 ..has done applied electronics engineering and Information communication system
<kensta87> ict in short
<hailer> nice meeting you ebel, kensta87
<kensta87> and i love working around computers ... support and  linux installation
<kensta87> good
<kensta87> welcome onboard our team
<ebel> yay
<hailer> I havent worked with ubuntu alot, im more of an all round person but i love ubuntus simplicity n userbility
<kensta87> yes ..av also worked with other distros but i found ubuntu to suite me of.
<ebel> i like ubuntu's focus on usability
<ebel> and as a programmer, the package manager is cool.
<ebel> and i like how easy it is to contribute to ubuntu, bug reports, etc.
<kensta87> yep
<hailer> hmmm.. nice point ebel, they really have taken the step to cater for noobs and gurus alike..
<kensta87> hehe
<ebel> yeah.
<kensta87> hailer do you consider yourself a guru
<ebel> Well a big problem with FLOSS projects is getting people and enough people involved.
<ebel> The easier you make it, the more people get involved, so the better the OS becomes :)
<kensta87> yes
<hailer> hehe, ama guru in training..
<kensta87> thats very true
<kensta87> me two
<kensta87> what about you ebel
<ebel> ah, i still have lots to learn, like everyone. I try to help when i can.
<kensta87> yep
<ebel> i suppose i'm pretty good at linux though
<hailer> foss does need more contributors, i think ubuntu has more contributors than any other distro..
<kensta87> yeah
<kensta87> and its gaining grounds here
<hailer> i moved from backtrack 4 last week n im not liking fedora 13 n neither is the forums helping much.. but on ubuntu whoa! ad get a solution in liek 3-4 hours
<kensta87> wow
<ebel> cool :)
<kensta87> this means that ubuntu has a lot of users.. participating
<hailer> yeah, and the forums are more active..
<kensta87> yep
<kensta87> thats good
<ebel> yeah ubuntu is one of the most popular linux distributions.
<ebel> Of course we are all friends. Ubuntu/Debian/Fedora/etc. all share programmes.
<ebel> if someone does something good, the code is copied to others. :)
<kensta87> yeah
<kensta87> hey hailer
<kensta87> try to invite more people
<kensta87> to join this channel
<kensta87> if possible
<hailer> will do..
<ebel> Do you know about the freenode webchat?
<hailer> i didnt know freenode had webchat
<ebel> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<ebel> it makes it easy for people who don't know about IRC to chat here
<kensta87> cool
<kensta87> i am using opera browser
<ebel> Give people this link: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-ke
<ebel> they fill in their nickname and the captcha and they chat. makes it easy
<kensta87> it also has inbuilt chat and mail capabilities
<metesttes> testing from
<ebel> that's me :)
<metesttes> this is me, ebel ☺
<kensta87> cool
<hailer> hehe..
<hailer> i like it..its simpler than telling someone to download and install xchat
<kensta87> yep
<ebel> yep
<kensta87> or if some one is using a legacy os
<kensta87> hi ebel tell us more about ubuntu one
<ebel> ubuntu one is a file sync thingie
<kensta87> ok
<ebel> you can buy music aswell
<ebel> well the americans can buy music. We can buy some music :P
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> hehe
<kensta87> is it like itunes store
<ebel> sorta
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> hailer you there
<hailer> back.. handling clients
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> goodnite cu soon
<kensta87> bye
<kensta87> oops hallo ebel
<kensta87> thought there was no one here
<ebel> allo
<ebel> I'm at work now
<ebel> and I sign onto IRC while at work. So i'm usually on here :P
<kensta87> ok
<kensta87> wow
<kensta87> thats cool
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-08
<kensta87> hi
<kensta87> ebelire]
#ubuntu-ke 2010-12-09
<kensta87> hi ebel
<ebel> yo yo
<kensta87> was up
<ebel> not much
<ebel> damn snow and ice hasn't melted yet
